# sloppy ford..



## CrazyCatfish (Feb 2, 2016)

any one ever camped out there. i was looking for something close to home.. i came across an article recently about the gm mine out there near the campsite that is a pretty net expedition.. wanting to take our little camper over.. we just finished part of the renovation so just wanted the first time to be close by in case anything goes crazy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2016)

Never been to Sloppy Floyd so I cant help.

Neat looking little trailer there 

What is the green hose hanging from the right front ?


----------



## CrazyCatfish (Feb 2, 2016)

actually it is  the drain from the sink. that is fixed now. i had to add a hose port to hook to now i can screw in a garden hose and run it to the back or to a bucket. its slow go but getting there.. i got a few more before and after pics.


----------



## CrazyCatfish (Feb 2, 2016)

just a couple more


----------



## poolecw (Feb 2, 2016)

Sloppy Floyd is very nice.  We live the next town over from there and have visited friends and family that have stayed there.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 3, 2016)

Good job. I like seeing those old campers renovated instead of going to the scrap yard.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 6, 2016)

Sloppy Floyd is a great park with some very good trails and two beautiful lakes that I'm sure you'd really enjoy! However, not much further north is Cloudland Canyon SP that is exceptional! Not to take anything away from Sloppy Floyd, but in my opinion Cloudland is top three in the State! But dont just show up at either one. Chances are you'll need reservations. Especially at Cloudland.


----------



## riprap (Feb 10, 2016)

We went to sloppy Floyd a couple of years ago. It was the only place we could find with a spot to reserve on a holiday. I think it was July 4th. I would have liked it better if the campsites were closer to the lake. Not much for the kids to do but fish and they were too small to do that at the time.. They had a small playground.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 10, 2016)

No help on the sloppy ford....

But awesome camper!
Love it when one gets saved.  So cool


----------

